# Meet Darcy! She's here!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is our new little Lamancha doeling Darcy. I wasn't planning to add any new goats but I was working on a trade and they offered me Darcy for services. So I couldn't say no once I'd seen this face. 


























She's a bottle baby and still on the bottle so she's adjusting pretty good. She was born in mid July. I'm working on getting her papers. Its a work-in-progress since her breeder didn't normally keep up with papers. Since the people I got her from are working with her she has registered many of her goats and she's just sent Darcy's dam's papers in. So wish me luck!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at those little ears!!!! omg soooooo Cute!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know!!! Aren't they the funniest ears you've ever seen??? She's got a good bit of Nubian in her too. I think that's where the flopping down like that comes from. I don't know, but whatever it is its cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwwww..........now ..........she is cute............... :shades:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww....She has really cute ears to match her sweet face! Congrats on getting her.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Adorable!! now I want Manchies even more! She sure looks like a keeper!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

......




steal..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very good looking doe! And what a cute face! Congrats!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

She's a keeper! Just a beauty  
Candy :sun:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She is just too cute...lucky...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She's a little timid but still my shadow wherever I go. She wasn't shy about the bottle though! Haha! She's settling in good. I stalled her with Birdie last night. Have been running errands all morning so I haven't gone down to feed yet. Boy its cold this morning!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! She is so very cute!! Love the ears and the cute face!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww what a little darling, I couldn't have said no to that face either!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh....... you know what I just realized?????? Those are her horns and they're turned down! Hahahaha :ROFL: Sorry, I couldn't help myself. Haha She does actually have horns. They've been slowly burning them off a little each week. I'm thinking of just banding them. Would be probably quicker than doing it each week.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Well she's still cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie - congrats on her! I would just go ahead and band them. With her so young, and the horns so small, it probobly would be alot easier!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah that's what we think too. I've banded a doeling close to her age before and they came off fast. So I think that is the best thing. And fly season is over too.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on getting Darcy! :stars: Oh those ears are just too cute!!!

You know I thought about banding a horn on a young doe I have... she is 6 months old and although she was disbudded, only one came off and the other continued to grow. I tried to reburn but it still kept growing until it was too wide for my burner. So now she looks like a young Unicorn. :roll: 
Could you walk me through the horn banding procedure, if you wouldn't mind. I would love to give this a try on her seeing this is the best time to do it with the cooler temps and no flys. She is still young and although her horn base is wide the horn itself is only like 1 to 2 inches high.
Any help would be appreciated!!! I could open a new thread as to not steal yours or send me an email expaining what to do maybe... :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll PM you about it.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I got it... Thanks!!!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh what a cutie!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

She is too cute *gushes over the pretty girl*


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

OM GOSH!
she is adorable. I could not have resisted that face either!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks!!!! :greengrin:


----------

